# How many generations back does it have to be



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

My new pup is Czech, but several generations back are DDR dogs. So would my pup be considered Czech/DDR, or just Czech since the DDR dogs are a few generations back?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think your pup also has some west working lines....so I would say your dog is a working line.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

This is dad

6 geneneration pedigree for Baxter z Dragon - German Shepherd Dog

This is mom

6 geneneration pedigree for Taviya z Dragon - German Shepherd Dog

Please tell me where the West German is. I'm not good at reading where they're from! Thank you!!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Jag,
I am very sorry, your dog does not have any West lines in the five generations. I thought other dogs of The breeder were being used in this breeding. Actually to answer your question, I would refer to your dog as a dog of "Czech breeding". Technically, this is not a Czech dog because the parents were not registered in Czech registry, but rather they are AKC dogs of Czech descent. The DDR factor is not in play in this pedigree. Once again I am sorry, for speaking off the top of head, instead of looking up the pedigree first.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

That's OK, Cliff! Thank you for answering that for me!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

This would be your dog's pedigree:

Line-breeding for the progency of Baxter z Dragon and Taviya z Dragon - German Shepherd Dog

Some very nice dogs in the pedigree, although the inbreeding is closer than I would prefer.

2-2 on Xavior 
and 3,3-3 on Frankie Anrebri and his brother Doksy Bady-Ron


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I know there's some tight line breeding. However, I trust my breeder. She's got a lot of experience with these lines, and breeding. I am very happy with the pedigree! Especially when other "top breeders" have been mentioning names of "heavy hitters" in their lines and I see the same dogs in mine!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

BlackthornGSD said:


> Some very nice dogs in the pedigree, although the inbreeding is closer than I would prefer.


Breeding half-siblings (2-2) - hope the breeder knows her lines!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Breeding half-siblings (2-2) - hope the breeder knows her lines!


Why would this be done?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Why would this be done?


The idea behind planned inbreeding/linebreeding is that you overlap the genetics enough to "fix" certain traits that you find favorable in the lines so that when you outcross later, you can keep those "fixed" traits while adding diversity with the outcrossing. The closest allowed linebreeding according to the SV is a 3-2, but there is no such rule with the AKC. There is definitely a positive to close linebreeding/inbreeding, but it should be done by those who know what they are doing - so I hope the breeder knows her lines!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

In all fairness, the breeder is extremely knowledgable of Czech dogs and she has seen many different progeny and adults of these lines. Good Luck on your pup!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

cliffson1 said:


> In all fairness, the breeder is extremely knowledgable of Czech dogs and she has seen many different progeny and adults of these lines. Good Luck on your pup!


Thank you for this, Cliff. I tire of defending my breeder...who I trust implicitly. I realize that there are people out there breeding that don't know what they're doing and people end up with messes of dogs, but I assure everyone that this is NOT that kind of breeder! She knows what she's doing and what she's breeding and exactly what the outcome will be. Thank you for the concern, though.


----------

